# Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 DI VC USD G2 Announcement Coming Next Week



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 17, 2017)

```
We’re told that Tamron will announce their <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/tamron-will-announce-a-new-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens-this-year/">new 24-70mm f/2.8 DI VC USD G2</a> some time next week. This will come ahead of Sigma starting preorders and shipments of their brand new 24-70mm f/2.8 DG HSM OS Art.</p>
<p>We do not have pricing or specifications, but we do suspect Tamron could undercut the Sigma by a $100 or more.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Maybe they could send a review copy to Dustin prior to release


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 18, 2017)

Still waiting for update to 60mm f2 macro and 180mm macro that tamron offers. I am currently using Sigma 150mm OS and would like a longer macro for butterflies. I have a EF-S 35mm on the way which should take care of snakes and frogs for me.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jun 19, 2017)

Good news! Since Canon uses the useless STM and NanoUSM motors in their new lenses this is the second Tamron lens on my list and so I'm waiting to have some sample photos as well.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 19, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> Since Canon uses the useless STM and NanoUSM motors in their new lenses...



Do those motors not autofocus? Or how, exactly, do you define useless?


----------



## hovland (Jun 19, 2017)

Will be interesting to see some tests of this lens compered with sigmas new art, and the canon 24-70 2,8 II.
Was very close to order the canon, but have put it on hold since i really want a 24-70 2,8 with image stabilization.


----------



## SkynetTX (Jun 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Do those motors not autofocus? Or how, exactly, do you define useless?



No support for Full-Time Manual focusing that – in my opinion – means that I can rotate the focusing ring even if the lens is not attached to the camera.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 20, 2017)

Hi SkynetTX. 
Not sure why you want to focus the lens off the camera, but it should not be a problem with the Canon lens for which this is a direct competitor, the 24-70 f2.8L II. 
No STM or Nano USM Motors in this one. 
Copied from the canon page. 
"Precision autofocus, with control

A ring-type ultrasonic autofocus motor means that you can focus quickly, near-silently and with precision. It also provides override manual focus allowing you to stay in control. This helps you to adjust the focus accurately to ensure it is exactly where you want it to be for the most creative control."

From the specs page. 
AF actuator Ring USM¹

Footnotes

AF actuator - ¹ Full time Manual focus

Hope this helps. 

Cheers, Graham. 



SkynetTX said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Do those motors not autofocus? Or how, exactly, do you define useless?
> ...


----------



## In-The-Dark (Jun 20, 2017)

hovland said:


> Will be interesting to see some tests of this lens compered with sigmas new art, and the canon 24-70 2,8 II.



+1
Hopeful that Tamron could make it lighter, with less distortion at the wide-end, and more corner sharpness.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 20, 2017)

SkynetTX said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Do those motors not autofocus? Or how, exactly, do you define useless?
> ...



Oh, so your definition of FTM differs from Canon's. Got it. Well, I guess if you want to use a lens to take pictures without mounting it, that could be a problem (for example, with a reversing ring for macro). Personally, I don't find that my 85mm f/1.2L II has 'useless autofocus', but then, I have no trouble remembering to retract the front element before I remove the lens. 

Just to be pedantic, with an STM lens or my 85L, you _can_ rotate the focusing ring even if the lens is not attached to the camera...it just doesn't move the focusing elements.


----------



## jd7 (Jun 20, 2017)

In-The-Dark said:


> hovland said:
> 
> 
> > Will be interesting to see some tests of this lens compered with sigmas new art, and the canon 24-70 2,8 II.
> ...



+1 to both those posts!


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 20, 2017)

Here is a link to photos of said lens:
https://photorumors.com/2017/06/20/first-pictures-of-the-tamron-sp-24-70mm-f2-8-di-vc-usd-g2-lens/


----------



## SkynetTX (Jun 20, 2017)

> Oh, so your definition of FTM differs from Canon's. Got it. Well, I guess if you want to use a lens to take pictures without mounting it ...



I don't want to take pictures without mounting the lens  but sometimes the AF is not that precise and I have to modify the focus manually. If I can't have my macro lens with me for any reason my camera may enter sleep mode before I set the focus and when I wake it up STM lenses reset the focus point.



> Here is a link to photos of said lens ...



If the picture is correct the focusing ring could be a bit wider – about 20-25mm – and the zoom ring a bit narrower.


----------

